# DOES ANYONE HAVE AN IDEA DECOY TRIALER



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

WE HAVE A 8.5X20 TRIALER AND WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAD SOME IDEAS AS HOW TO GET MORE ROOM IN THERE WE HAVE 450 FULLBODIES AND WE JUST THROW THEM IN THERE AND THERE IS A LOT OF HEAD SPACE LEFT JUST WANTED SOME IDEAS OR SEE SOME PICS (DECOYS ARE CANADA BIG FOOTS WITH SNOW SOCKS OVER THEM) WE ALSO HAVE 400 SOCKS THOSE FIT NICELY INTO HOCKEY BAGS 4 BLINDS VORTEX MACHINE 2 DOZEN FLOATERS IS THERE ANY WAY 2 STACK THE FULLBODIES OR HANGERS


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah..Trade them for Sillosocks and you'll have a ton more room... :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

heres my idea: If you have 37.5 dozen Foots ($12,262+tax) you have enough money to upgrade trailer. Problem solved


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know I ran into the same problem.. I had to upgrade to a 54 foot semi!


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

use netting to section of the decoys


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

wtrfowlhunter said:


> use netting to section of the decoys


I used the bungee netting for about a week and then threw it in the trash. That stuff sucks so bad. It serves its purpose when it is in place and secured to the walls. But take it down once to get the decoys out and you have to spend 10 minutes or more untangling it to get it all straightened out again before you can put it back up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> wtrfowlhunter said:
> 
> 
> > use netting to section of the decoys
> ...


I wonder if it depends on the netting? I've got 2 cargo nets that I've used religiously since 2000. I use one to pin 10 dozen FB's against the wall in my trailer, and I've been happy with it.

Green, you may also want to see this post on dblkluk's trailer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#424634


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > wtrfowlhunter said:
> ...


The netting I used had the clips attached to the netting. They were C shaped clips. It was the clips that caused the tangling problems. Now that I think about it more, the tangling problems could probably be avoided by not having clips on the netting but just attaching the netting to clips on the walls.


----------

